
A 72-year-old French man has crossed the Atlantic in a giant orange barrel - _of
https://www.popularmechanics.com/adventure/outdoors/a27396168/frenchman-crosses-atlantic-ocean-in-barrel/
======
11235813213455
> including a rough sea that forced him to leave the barrel and navigate
> difficult waters from outside his cozy confines

Where was he? sitting at the top of the barrel? or on another accompanying
boat?

~~~
Gys
'navigate' ? How ?

~~~
11235813213455
I'm quoting the article, I also wonder what they mean by that

------
leshokunin
What does this mean for the future of barrel-powered travel?

------
p1necone
"giant barrel" is clickbait. It's a (unpowered) boat that externally looks a
bit like a barrel.

"measures about 10 feet long and seven feet wide and includes a small kitchen
and bed, and space for storage."

~~~
hnhg
I wish there were more details, like how he lived, his water supply, toilet
arrangements, etc.

~~~
p1necone
Existing _only_ on caught fish sounds like a recipe for scurvy too. I wonder
if he had anything else?

~~~
geon
It should be ok if you eat it raw. Like the Inuit diet.

------
lugg
I wonder if this answers any questions about how early man managed to populate
the Americas / Pacific.

------
mintplant
[https://xkcd.com/1](https://xkcd.com/1)

~~~
joshfraser
[https://xkcd.com/11/](https://xkcd.com/11/)

------
2xlbuds
Reminds me of "Father's Day"

[https://medium.com/@info_44554/5ft-4-inch-fathers-day-is-
the...](https://medium.com/@info_44554/5ft-4-inch-fathers-day-is-the-smallest-
boat-to-ever-cross-the-atlantic-ocean-fa6077c3ca8e)

------
coleifer
Shoot that's nothing, I flew across the Atlantic in a giant barrel with wings
plenty of times.

------
xfitm3
As almost always is the case the CNN article is light on details. Popular
mechanics is slightly better - with some eye candy. I have to say a 72 year
old man crossing the atlantic in a unpowered vessel is amazing. Good for him.

[https://www.popularmechanics.com/adventure/outdoors/a2739616...](https://www.popularmechanics.com/adventure/outdoors/a27396168/frenchman-
crosses-atlantic-ocean-in-barrel/)

~~~
checker659
> As almost always is the case the CNN article

Maybe CNN knows that its audience don't want technical details??

~~~
ddingus
More like conditioned to avoid technical details.

(Not happy with CNN these days)

